# Possible business idea... Viable enough?



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 9, 2017)

Hey guys

I was brainstorming ideas for something different/original and doesn't require insane amount of logistics. I thought of doing namelaka in a cup with different flavoured namelaka and different toppings like fruits/crunchy items/baked items like chopped brownies etc, gelees and gels ... It gluten free excluding the obvious like brownies for example.. and possibly diary free if I plan to substitute the dairy for non-dairy milks

It can easily last at least a week in the fridge, I can make a huge batch of them just for the base and just change toppings and other things on for each days. It very low on food waste so I can save money that way.

Also it could work for wholesale accounts... to bakeries, can do exclusive flavour combo for them. Restaurants, just put them in fancy glasses or whatever they like to do for presentation. Also I currently work for major corporate restaurants that own different type of.restaurants, I have a good relationship with the corporate higher executives...maybe I can convince them to put namelaka products in one of their brand restaurants

What do you guys think? Profitable enough?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

I would have some reservations about this unless is was a side dish type item because the business model sounds a lot like a froyo type set up. I'm not sure there is a big enough market for a make your own parfait essentially as a stand alone item. I believe the whole point of this type of confection is the artistic applications you can use it for so it seems counter productive to scoop it into cups and throw stuff on top.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

It seems a little limited; are you intending it to be a full time job? I'm not saying it isn't viable, I just think you need to have a broader product line to make a viable business model. For restaurant menus how many times would namalaka appear - once? twice? And you're saying it can last for 7 days but can you envision that you might sell product that is 5 days old, knowing it is on the last part of the freshness cycle? How would your customer know they can realistically only get two more days from it? What would stop a small business from just making their own version once they've tried yours?


----------

